# [H] Die Raidgilde InRage stellt sich vor (Shattrath)



## Resch (27. April 2009)

Schönen guten Tag liebe Buffed Member,

ich werde hier mal kurz unsere neu gegründete Gilde "InRage" vorstellen. Gegründet haben wir uns erst am 26.04.09. Wir, die Gildenleitung haben längere Zeit zusammen in einer sehr guten Raidgilde gespielt, doch leider wurde das Klima in der Gilde immer schlechter. Darum haben wir uns entschieden eine eigene Gilde zu eröffnen. 

Wir sind zurzeit gut 25 sehr nette und erfahrene Mitglieder, tendenz steigend. Zurzeit suchen wir vor allem noch Heiler, aber wir freuen uns über jeden Zuwachs. Wir verfügen über eine Homepage und einen TS Server. 

Raidzeiten sind Mittwochs, Donnerstags und Sonntags 19-22/23Uhr. Hauptaugenmerk liegt natürlich auf Naxx/Sarth/Archa/Maly/Ulduar, aber auch 5er Heros um neue Member zu equipen sind üblich.

Falls wir euer Interesse geweckt haben oder Ihr noch Fragen habt schreibt uns einfach Ingame an oder besucht uns unter http://www.inrage.***/.


Schöne Grüße von dem Realm Shattrath.

Eines noch: Wir haben eigentlich ein Mindestalter von 16 Jahren, aber es ist nicht zwingend notwendig sofern eine gewisse geistige Reife und ein angemessenes Verhalten an den Tag gelegt wird.


----------



## Resch (29. April 2009)

/Push: Sind mittlerweile schon 35 Member davon gut 20 80er und das obwohl es uns noch nicht mal eine Woche gibt.


----------



## Resch (19. Mai 2009)

/push Es geht weiter Bergauf, Ulduar schon die ersten paar Bosse gildenintern machbar. Suchen vor allem Noch Heiler und gute DD's.


----------



## Resch (3. Juni 2009)

/push Ulduar 9Bosse down, es geht vorran :-)


----------

